# Position des chiffres en format "Comptabilité"



## Pitoun (Dec 7, 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai changé de machine (W10 1803 + Office 2016 puis avec Office 2019) j'ai un problème avec l'alignement des chiffres quand j'utilise le format "Comptabilité" sans afficher de symbole de monnaie (aucune).

En effet les séparateurs de milliers s'affichent, les deux décimales apparaissent bien mais le chiffre se décale sur la gauche de la cellule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



image





 En fait ce format préserve la position du symbole de monnaie.

Comment faire pour aligner le chiffre à droite de la cellule ?


----------



## James006 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas simplement changer de format ... avec le format Nombre ... tout est réglé ... :wink:


----------



## Pitoun (Dec 7, 2018)

...par ce que le format comptabilité faisait, avant, juste un petit décalage sur la gauche.... plus esthétique que collé au bord droit de la cellule.
 @*James006*: oui ça pourrait suffire. Mais j'ai un tas de feuilles qui sont remplies avec le format comptabilité et quand je les rouvre, dès que les nombres ont plus de 3 chiffres, ils sont affichés ###### à cause de cet espace blanc ! Je ne veux pas devoir changer plus de 10 ans de factures à cause de ça. 

P.S. Mon but est de trouver la solution, pas de contourner le problème


----------



## James006 (Dec 7, 2018)

Peux-tu poster le format que tu utilises ...


----------



## Pitoun (Dec 11, 2018)

#'##0.00 _C_H_F;[Rouge]-#'##0.00 _C_H_F


----------



## James006 (Dec 11, 2018)

Du coup, je te propose de tester :

#'##0.00" CHF ";[Red]-#'##0.00" CHF "


----------

